# Picked up a nice Sterling bicycle



## kz1000 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bought this Skiptooth Sterling with a lot of cool accessories today.  Any info on date, etc.,  was made in Westfield MA, the same town as Columbia was built


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 20, 2009)

Built by Westfield as a private label to the Westfield house brand, Columbia. The chainguard may be 38-40 as the 37 guard was solid.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 25, 2009)

I believe Sterling was a turn of the century brand which was absorbed by Westfield, and it became a badge name. They resurrected the name in the mid-late 60s for a Columbia middleweight.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 25, 2009)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I believe Sterling was a turn of the century brand which was absorbed by Westfield, and it became a badge name. They resurrected the name in the mid-late 60s for a Columbia middleweight.





1968 Sterling I have........


----------



## pelletman (Jul 25, 2009)

Sterling was around from the 1890's and was a VERY nice bike.  Built Like a Watch I think was their slogan.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 26, 2009)

"1968 Sterling I have..." Indeed! I have the same bike myself, but mine was a complete rustbucket, so I decided to make a rat rod out of it: 

 ..And it looks like they included the 'Built like a watch' line on kz's bike's headbadge.


----------

